# 4K Film von PC auf Samsung Smart TV, aber wie?



## Pain5tar (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ob dieses Thema in dieses Forum reinpasst, da ich aber bei anderen Fragen bereits extrem schnell Hilfe bekommen habe dachte ich mir, ich sollte es einfach mal probieren.
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich habe auf meinem PC einen 43GB großen 4K Film im MKV Format (Codiert  in x264 falls das von Belang sein sollte). Mein Schwager besitzt einen 4K Samsung Smart TV und genau auf diesem Fernseher würde ich gerne den Film in bestmöglicher Qualität abspielen, lossless eben. 

Das Problem ist jetzt welche Methode sich dazu am besten eignet? 
Plex (oder Serviio) sollte schonmal wegfallen. Es ist zwar möglich trotz 2 verschiedener WLan-Verbindung (der TV ist nicht im selben haus wie der PC) das ganze zu streamen, lossless oder z.B. von Plex codiert, aber da beide Haushalte 'nur' über eine 16K Leitung - von denen 12K ankommen - verfügen, würde das ganze einen Tag Buffern voraussetzen.  

Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre den Film auf meinen Laptop zu schieben und ihn per HDMI Kabel auf den Fernseher zu übertragen, da der Laptop dank VLC das ganze abspielen kann. Ist das aber dann auch Lossless und überhaupt ein Unterschied zu 1080p? 

Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre das Abspielen über einen USB Stick, wobei ich 0 Erfahrung darüber gesammelt habe und nicht weiß ob dies ohne Probleme und eben auch Lossless funktionieren würde, da ich vermute das der eingebaute Samsung 'Media Player' das Abspielen übernehmen würde. Und dass dieser das ganze hinbekommt bezweifle ich.

Nun wäre ich auf eure Erfahrungswerte und Hilfe angewiesen, falls sich jemand damit auskennt und mir gerne weiterhelfen würde wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn das Gesicht meines Schwagers bei seinem ersten 4K Blockbuster würde ich zu gerne sehen 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Ryle (27. Juni 2016)

Streamen kannst du in dem Fall natürlich knicken und dein Laptop wird kein HDMI 2.0 Ausgang haben, womit die Methode auch flach fällt. Bleibt nur USB, was bei nem aktuellen Gerät auch funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Pain5tar (27. Juni 2016)

Ok, und jetzt ne ganz dumme Frage. Sorry schon mal dafür. Ich besitze zur Zeit noch keine 64GB Stick und kein USB zu USB Kabel um ne Festplatte anzuschliesen. Wäre es möglich nen alten iPod Classic als 'Festplatte' zu benutzen? Wie gesagt, sorry für die Frage, muss mich an jeden Strohalm klammern den ich zu fassen kriege


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Juni 2016)

Über USB ist übrigens in der regel usb3.0 für die riesigen Datenmengen. 
Sollte also ein USB 3.0 stick sein..... oder wenigstens ein 2. 0......

Bei 43gb und 2 stunden wirst du mindestens stabile 7MB/s mit deinem stick schaffen müssen.....nir falls du noch so nein ganz billigen China-stick hast


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Juni 2016)

Ps:  warum schließt du dein Notebook nicht per lan an den lan Anschluss des pc an?
Die Samsung 4k können doch übers Netzwerk Streaming?

Selbst mit dem wlan geht das doch locker wenn du auf ca. 100mbit kommst?


----------



## Pain5tar (27. Juni 2016)

Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz. Also hab ne 16K Leitung sowohl in meinem haus (wo der PC mit dem Film steht) und ebenso mein Schwager (wo der TV steht) mit einer Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 1,5MB/s maximal. Was würde es bringen meinen Laptop in meinem Haus an den PC zu schließen, versteh ich nich ganz  und wenn ich via PLEX z.B. streame würd ja nicht gehen wenn ich selbst 4K Youtube Videos nicht gucken kann.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2016)

Zur Klärung eines Sachverhaltes bleibt der Thread geschlossen.


----------

